# raw progression thread



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

This is for my own purpose so I can see the progression for her. If you do not want this here please move or delete it. I wish I had taken pictures of her teeth when she first got here because it was a sight to be seen and after being on raw for only 10 days you would not know they were the same teeth. She would not let me take the teeth pics, she doesnt like the camera as it is.


4/26 3 days raw fed weight 91.7 lbs











5/3 10 days raw fed weight ??










5/11 18 days raw fed weight?










5/19 26 days raw fed weight as of yesterday 82 lbs


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

I cant tell much of a difference, if any besides her teeth.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I see a small difference in weight. Keep up the good work with her! 

It's not too late to take "before" pictures of her teeth...


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I see a difference in her weight too. Nice! I'm very excited about this thread.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep, there's a difference in weight...look at the belly in both pics.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I notice a slight difference between the two pictures. Its still early, looks like she's headed in the right direction!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

definitely looks like there is a little more tuck there, keep up the good work


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent idea. I started my cats on raw a little while ago and I couldn't believe how perfect their teeth were after just under 2 weeks of being on raw. I was getting ready to make appointments for dentals, that's how bad they had been previously. I wish I had taken pics because now they look like the teeth of young adults and both cats are over 5 years. It's unbelievable! But I haven't noticed a change in much else, yet (granted they were on a high quality dry + wet food but still). It's nice to see threads like this, especially for those of us who are newer to raw. It's very encouraging.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

What an AMAZING idea for a thread! I wish I would have thought of something like that when I started my boys. Very cool!


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

5/11 18 days raw fed- Dont mind her she was playing in dirt all morning!! 
I cannot tell any difference at all from the past weeks.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, first, her face looks like my malia....

secondly, her fur (minus the dirt) is already improving and the muscles of her thighs (haunches) are beginning to show a little more
definition...

she hasn't lost the amount of weight that she will but she is starting to show signs of muscling up and i can't see her teeth...

but it's only 18 days...i can't weight to see her at 3 months.....

yay...


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

The instant differences I saw in Tanis when he started PMR were that he stopped itching and biting and had more playful energy. The changes in coat took a little while. I noticed he didn't stink within a month and two months later all of his hair was growing back. The weight loss has been slower - but that's good. He went from 75 lbs to 70 in six months. You'll see a lot of changes if you stick with it over the course of several months - some that you didn't even realize would happen.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

Good im glad there are at least slight differences. Ill take a icture after I get her out of the bath. We are redoing our backyard and right now its all piles of dirt and soil. She is having soooooo much fun jumping in and out of the dirt into the water then into soil and repeating. Shes a mess!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I think her tummy looks a little more tucked up now. She needs more time. I took pictures of Turtles teeth (well one side all DH would do) they were much better after 2 Months on PMR but then last week they had to put her out to flush her ears and look at a tooth. I couldn't see much sense in not having them chip off the big stuff, so I messed that up. Didn't get a picture before I took her in.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh I know she needs alot more time I am certainly not expecting drastic results right away its only been 2.5 weeks. I just like to see the difference from one week to the next and hopefully by 3 or 4 months Ill be able to say WOW look at that!


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

bump new pic added first post of thread

and heres a bonus pic lol


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, I'm seeing better muscle tone, yes even with that fur. So it's a good start, slowly but surely she will show changes. Maybe try cutting back the amount you're feeding just a tiny bit? A few ounces?
I guarantee that 3 months from now, if you take a photo and compare it to the first, there will definitely be a nice, noticeable change for the better.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

I can really notice the quality and shininess coming out in her fur!


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

well im definitely pleased with the progress so far, her fur looks a little better. Its completely burnt out from the crap food she was being fed but slowly but surely we will get there. She has lost 9 lbs in 3 weeks so im happy. I cannot cut her back anymore on her food she eats one chicken back a day then the next day she will get a leg quarter and the next day she gets one back with a little beef and I rotate like that. Its already so little an amount I do not think it would be healthy to cut her down anymore. I am however going to up her exercise and see how that goes.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

That is a dramatic amount of weight lost in such little time. Is that ok? A chicken back for a 90 lb dog isn't much is it? Or am I crazy? Maby our chicken backs are smaller. I am happy thathe is losing weight though! I still need my pup to lose maby a few more pounds. He is probably 53 lbs. and needs to be at 50lbs. He was originally 56 lbs. and lost 3 lbs. in about a month. I would think. He is eating 8 oz. a day but gets about 3 hours of good exercise. My dog is so slow to shed the pounds.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

our chicken backs are about 11-12 ounces each. They are huge and when I say chicken backs I also mean turkey backs which are even larger.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh ok! Yea ours are only like 6 ounces or so.


----------

